# Has anyone fed their dog crab meat?



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

We just got back from vacation - and while we were picking the crabs Jake kept eating pieces that flew on the floor... my husband started offering him the gills and he loved it. We didn't give him too much because we weren't sure if it was good for him. Plus not sure if the old bay seasoning you cook the crabs in would be good for him? 

It didn't seem to make him sick.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't but I gave Bailey shrimp once and she got hives. So I probably wouldn't give her any but the rest of the dogs could probably handle it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I only get the crab legs either the king or the smaller ones. Savor every morsel! Ha with the price of them my dogs will never know how they taste LOL! :biggrin:too expensive for them!


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL - when you are nuts enough to think helping a friend who lives on the water pull up crab pots in the August heat might be a nice vacation - you never want to see another crab (for a while at least):wink:

Jake likes the gills and the meat - but neither he nor the cat would eat anything else that came out of them.


----------

